# Surprise Challenge #2



## cmhardw (Jul 28, 2009)

Surprise European and Asian cubers!!!

This challenge is for everyone, but it fits the European and Asian time zones a bit better than Challenge #1. Remember, you never know when the next surprise challenge will happen, so be on your toes!

-------------------------------

It's time for our second surprise challenge! There's only one Golden Rule:

*Surprise Challenge Golden Rule)* Do the challenge listed below *right now*.

Clarification of the #1 rule: Don't warm up, don't practice. Just do the challenge right this very moment.

*Additional Rules:*

1) Don't do the challenge if doing so would put you in a dangerous situation. For example don't do the challenge while driving.

2) If you do not have the puzzle/item/etc. that the challenge requests on your person, and you would like to participate, then you must make every reasonable effort to do the challenge at your very *FIRST* available opportunity.

3) Post any funny happenings or stories that occur during your challenge.

----------------------------------------------
Ok, here's the challenge!

Do a 3x3x3 average of 5 while wearing a sock on each hand. The scrambles are listed below, good luck! Remember, you must do the challenge *right now*.

If you're not near a clean pair of socks, and are feeling truly hardcore, then use the socks on your feet. Otherwise, follow additional rule #2.

1) F2 B L2 U2 B' L' U L2 U L2 B' F L D2 L B F' U2 D2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D2
2) U L B2 U R F2 U L2 B' F' D F U2 B U2 D R F2 R F2 U' D2 R2 U2 R
3) U' D' F2 L U2 L2 B' F' U R F R2 D' R' B2 D2 U R' F U' R U D2 F L'
4) D R D' L' D' L' B' R' D2 F' L D2 U2 F2 B2 R' U' B' F2 R D U L F R
5) F2 D' L U D F' D U F2 U2 R2 D F' D B2 D' R D B D2 U' L U2 R F2
----------------------------------------------

*Fun Challenges:*

If you think the above rules are boring, then feel free to do one or more of the Fun Challenges listed below. You must still complete the regular challenge in order to do one of the variations.

Fun Challenge #1) Do a 4x4x4 solve while wearing a sock on each hand.

Scramble:
1) Rw' D' Uw2 L' B2 Uw U2 R U2 L R2 B Fw' Rw2 U R' F' U2 B L' Uw2 L' B F Rw' F' U' B U' F2 D2 U' Rw2 D' Fw' Rw' R2 F Uw2 Rw2

Fun Challenge #2) Do a 5x5x5 solve while wearing a sock on each hand.

Scramble:
1) L R2 B2 Lw2 Uw' Fw R Fw' F2 Lw2 U Bw2 Dw2 Bw' L Rw F' L2 R2 B' Lw B2 L' U Rw Dw U2 Rw2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw' F2 Dw Rw2 B Fw' L2 Uw2 Fw L' Rw2 R B2 Bw' L' Uw2 Bw Lw B2 Fw' Dw2 Fw U B2 Fw Dw2 B' R' Fw

Fun Challenge #3) Do a 3x3x3 solve while wearing as many socks as you can fit onto each hand. You must wear the same number of socks on each hand.

Scramble:
1. R2 B L U2 L' U' B' F' U' L B F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L' D L D' B' D R D'

Fun Challenge #4) Come up with your own variation, and tell us about it!

--------------------
--------------------

Here's my entry,
(1:20.59) 35.84 (26.89) 33.03 58.52 = 42.46

I was totally wristing it on the first solve. After that I started trying to solve through the sock as normally as I could. Sometimes it worked, sometimes it failed haha.

Fun Challenge #3) 1:07.70
The hardest part was putting the socks on! I managed to get 4 socks on each hand, then tried it. Oh how much we take for granted the use of our opposable thumbs haha. The solve was actually really good, I ended up with a super efficient F2L, but I couldn't use my thumbs! Aaaargh!!!

Chris


----------



## Mossar (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, it was very easy for me. I think I found speedcubing socks 

27.79 22.43 23.78 26.31 40.04 = 25.96


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 28, 2009)

(44.39) 38.73 39.38 30.38 (29.38) = 36.16 *Video will be up soon *

4x4: 2:20.39

5x5: 3:40.70

As many socks as possible: not attempting; will destroy my hands AND socks.

Own variation: Do a OH solve with one sock. Scramble: L2 D' U2 F' L' R2 F2 L' R' F D2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' L R2 U L' B' F' L2 R2 F2 
Time: 1:21.76

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrKYUXIyj8Y


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 28, 2009)

my hands are too big for the socks. I felt so constricted throughout the entire thing, especially the last 2 solves (slight cramps).

(36.31), 22.22, (19.64), 35.82, 29.25 => 29.10


----------



## (X) (Jul 28, 2009)

hmmm, I'm not too good at this. I did get the same oll and pll 3 times , but not together all the times though. 

My times were:
1) 44.12 
2) (46.69) 
3) 42.23 
4) 41.33 
5) (40.28) 
Avg: 42.56

You can see that I did improve


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 28, 2009)

(52.00), 36.31, (27.59), 34.19, 31.72 = 34.07
This is so much fun ^^


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2009)

Challenge: (1:37.67), 1:08.97, 1:13.61, 1:02.89, (57.20) = 1:08.49
I didn't have access to clean socks, and I didn't want to take my dirty ones off and wear them, so I put my hands in the upper part of my socks while they were still on my feet with my shoes still on and solved it that way. Inspection was a bear - I eventually decided it was best to inspect with one hand. I pulled my hands out of my socks to start and stop the timer, but never touched the cube with anything but sock.

Fun Challenge #1: 5:00.17
This was a lot harder. Bending over that long is not good for my back. I think I'll pass on the 5x5x5.


----------



## Raffael (Jul 28, 2009)

surprise challenge:
(1:00.38), 51.65, 39.84, 47.88, (39.31) *=46.46*

this was extreme fun to do.
i had the same experience as chris: i started wristing, then tried to solve like normal, which sometimes worked and sometimes not.

i kept the socks on during the whole challenge and started and stopped the timer with my unsocked-wrists.

nice idea, anyway.
i'm glad i competed


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 28, 2009)

surprise challenge : 

43.66	, (1:06.88), 48.55, (41.27), 55.36 = *49.19*

harder than it sounded for me. made a few mistakes, but it was fun to do. I scrambled with the socks on too. 

fun challenge #1 >

*3:16.43 *

nearly dropped it twice, accidentally took out an F2L pair and got OLL parity.

fun challenge #2 >

*5:42.08*

not as much fun, my hands aches a bit. 

I don't really want to do the last one.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 28, 2009)

(50.75), 46.54, 44.69, 37.19, (33.90) = *42.81*

I need bigger socks so I can move my hands faster, haha


----------



## Edmund (Jul 28, 2009)

Really small socks. I would have gotten sub-1 if they were bigger
1:06.30
(1:10.54), 1:07.66, (40.13), 1:00.92, 1:10.32


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 28, 2009)

(47.67), 44.60, 38.91, 36.04, (32.65)=39.85

this was fun 
I only have small colourful ankle socks


----------



## Edam (Jul 28, 2009)

3x3: 59.03, 46.25, 45.15, 59.19, 45.28 = 50.19
4x4: *3:57.72*
5x5: *3:55.86*
well that's just fantastic.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 28, 2009)

(1:08.53)
1:05.29
48.55
46.33
(39.92)
Avg=53.39
I steadily got better and better, at first I wristed, then I just normal speedsolved.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 28, 2009)

1:03.40, 1:08.72, (1:02.46), 1:14.55. (1:17.22)

Last 2 were 2-look OLL...
This was fun, but hard. I don't what kind of sock you're wearing if you can get sub-25 times...D:

Average 3/5: 1:08.71


----------



## skwishy (Jul 28, 2009)

00:53.59, (00:59.64), 00:54.74, 00:55.59, (00:48.04) = 00:54.64

This was much more difficult to execute but I found that my look ahead was much better.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 31, 2009)

Statistics for 07-30-2009 22:39:29

Average: 43.76
Standard Deviation: 2.68
Best Time: 33.97
Worst Time: 59.34
Individual Times:
(59.34), 45.83, 45.47, (33.97), 39.97

This is tough
2nd and 3rd were PLL skips.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 31, 2009)

1:08.18 1:18.36 1:01.40 (1:43.78) (45.18) = 1:09.31

Megaminx: 4:34.40 =D

My stackmat didn't respond to my hands wearing socks, which was a bit annoying...


----------



## Shamah02 (Jul 31, 2009)

Aahh! My socks are too small!

(1:31.56)	
36.13 
31.39 
55.63	
(29.06) = 41.05	

First solve was going so well, but while I was doing a N perm, the cube slipped a bit and I had to do redo almost the entire solve... That was a fun challenge


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 31, 2009)

I haven't really cubed for a while, but this sounded like fun!

(39.42) 35.23 30.17 36.81 (29.59) = 34.07

I could barely do any triggers besides U and U', so the rest was pretty much all wristing. On the fourth solve, I had an F perm and actually dropped my cube while doing the rotations. On the fifth solve, I had H perm, so I naturally started doing the M2 double triggers when I realized that wasn't going to work so well, so I had to do the old school r2 R2 to finish the alg 

edit: 4x4x4- 2:30.78

This solve was going okay (done with centers at :22, edges at 1:08) until I realized that I actually wasn't done with edges halfway through the F2L. It was a bad idea to use my ES for this...


----------



## Kyle Barry (Jul 31, 2009)

Statistics for 07-31-2009 01:20:30

Average: 40.90
Standard Deviation: 1.81
Best Time: 37.74
Worst Time: 50.44
Individual Times:
(50.44 - Pop), 42.23, 38.82, 40.64, (37.74)

This was fun!


----------



## Kian (Jul 31, 2009)

3x3- 44.75, DNF, 40.28, 34.59, 32.00 Average- 39.87
4x4- 2:27.41
5x5- 5:01.84

I think I can go much, much faster. This was a lot of fun. I look forward to some more, Chris!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2009)

49.99
45.36
(37.15) (pll skip)
44.50
(56.96)

46.62 average. Now I will do a normal average with the same scrambles for comparison

28.56
24.02
28.06
32.80 (I think I did the exact same solution as the sock solve)
26.71 (I think I did the exact same solution as the sock solve again)

I would do the 4x4 one, but my eastsheen has fallen apart.


----------

